# Roamio Pro and Streaming Broken and intermittent



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

Roamio Pro here. Bought it the first few weeks it came out. I previously had a tivo stream and a premier 2 Tuner and never had an issue. 

Since getting the Roamio, I can stream to my ipad air, for about 8 minutes at which time the show freezes. The app itself works fine otherwise. I have to kill the app, and restart it. Going back into the app, and having it restart the setup process on the streaming gives me another 8ish minutes sometimes less, sometimes more. 

I have hardwired my tivo into my fios router, shut off IGMP, and hooked my ipad to the wifi network on the fios router. Same thing. 

Called support and after being hung up on by the first rep after I disagreed that I have to use MOCA, the 2nd rep told me that my tivo was missing a "GROUP" that he would escalate to have the group put in. I would have to wait 4 business days for the escalation to take effect. A month later, no resolution. Called back in to TIVO and the 3rd rep told me the same thing. When asked why it didnt get properly "fixed" a month ago she told me the prior rep didnt escalate properly. Yeah whatever. 

Apparently there is some "SF" group they have to add to problem roamio boxes? I bet SF stands for STREAMING FAILED. 
If they cannot resolve this for me shortly it will be the last Tivo I buy, and I have been a 15+ year customer with more than 10 tivo's purchased over the years. 

Anyone else get this line of BS from Tivo?


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

This reminds me of the same claim that Tivo reps made when I was trying to stream from Roamio to Roamio. I don't remember the exact name, only that there was some group that my boxes didn't have and was causing intermittent issues streaming. Ultimately, only by emailing my TSNs to TivoMargret was I able to get the issue resolved. That issue is listed as being resolved in the latest update however (20.4.1).


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I am having similar issues with my Roamio Pro.

Streaming works perfectly within my house on the network. However, outside the home the TiVo app on either my iPhone or iPad says, "Problem with Streaming device" "Fix now?" "Checking for streaming devices" "Problem Streaming"

Very frustrating.

If I use my phone ON the home network it will stream and "jump-start" the out-of-home streaming and it will work on my phones cellular coverage for the rest of the day or so. However, if I try days or so later it won't work out of the house again.

What do I need to do to make sure the streaming outside of the network works all the time?


----------



## desilinguist (Apr 6, 2014)

I have just bought a new Roamio Pro and have been running into the same streaming freezing issue after every 8 minutes or so. Even when I am on the home network and my TiVo is on the MoCA network. It's very frustrating and causing me to question my purchase since the streaming was one of the big reasons I bought the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

desilinguist said:


> I have just bought a new Roamio Pro and have been running into the same streaming freezing issue after every 8 minutes or so. Even when I am on the home network and my TiVo is on the MoCA network. It's very frustrating and causing me to question my purchase since the streaming was one of the big reasons I bought the TiVo.


Might be internal Stream is overheating. Check the temp in Stream diagnostics. Is your unit well ventilated?


----------



## desilinguist (Apr 6, 2014)

TiVo is pretty well ventilated as you can see. I will check the temperature setting anyway.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

How do we get a hold of tivomargaret? I'm tired of being jerked around.. Class action lawsuit anyone?


----------



## desilinguist (Apr 6, 2014)

This time the streaming lasted about 20 minutes before it froze again. Needed to quit the app and start again. Temperature was 59 degrees which I would imagine is not that high? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, we need more threats for class action lawsuits. Sounds good.

In this very forum there is a thread by Tivomargret. start there.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nothing but problems with streaming since upgrading to Roamio


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Still absolutely no resolution on streaming issues. Why am I paying for a service that doesn't work?


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I emailed Tivo Margaret and she was sympathetic at first. She asked me for my Tsn so they could look at logs and suggested I sign up for early code upgrade. But streaming still broken and she doesn't respond to emails now..
Anyone know how to start a class action suit?


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've had problems streaming since day 1 as well. I finally figured out it was a temperature related issue. New Tivo box coming this week. Hopefully it fixes the issue.

Checkout my thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516695


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

How did you get them to send you anew one? They are trying to tell me my network is at fault


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I dunno, I was able to PROVE to them without a doubt that the unit is overheating. Since i admittedly opened the case, they finally said they would make a one time exception to their rules.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

My stand alone stream also had overheating issues and it ALWAYS was too hot to work. The error would say so as well.

I guess TiVo got "smart" enough to remove that little tidbit from the error message on the roamio.

If anyone has information on joining a class action suit, I'm in. They advertise their box records TV too, wonder if that will stop working!

Funny thing is I used to be the biggest tivo supporter in the world telling everyone I knew to buy one. Sad road they are going down.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting update:

I called today to complain and after a very long hold I was asked, "Is your Roamio Pro wireless or hard-wired?" After answering that it's hardwired she said, "Huh, that's odd."

I went on to tell her, do a simple Google search and you'll find hundreds of people with this issue. I know this forum is "officially" sponsored by TiVo but it's the most reputable TiVo forum out there. Spend 10 minutes looking through posts and you'll see it's a major issue with tons of people most likely caused by overheating.

She offered me a credit of one month of service. Can't wait to call next month when it's still not fixed, she set a bad precedent.

It's really too bad, I don't care about the $15, I want my $600 box that the cable company gives away for free to work! I guess I expect too much.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

TiVo took away the right to file a class-action lawsuit in a change to the terms you agreed to buy using (or continuing to use) your TiVo subscription.

To be fair to TiVo: If you already had any TiVo service subscription before the change, they put a pop-up screen on each TiVo giving you the limited-time option to opt-out of the new terms. After that point, it was included in the terms you agreed to when setting up your TiVo device. If you failed to read the terms first, and agreed, that's on you.

So, rather than saying TiVo took that right away, you agreed to it, by not opting-out (doing nothing). If you didn't have a subscription already, you accepted the terms by choosing "I accept" during Guided Setup.

Now, you can't activate any TiVo device, without agreeing to the revised terms. It is impossible to proceed with Guided Setup, without agreeing.

I wanted to opt-out. But, conveniently, the web address given to get the instructions for snail-mailing the opt-out, was a broken link. By the time I found the instructions, it was too late.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

Finally got tech to replace mine. Had to pay a $49 exchange fee..


----------

